# WTB - A Watch For Up To £150



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

As above please. Anything considered, but tool/dive preferred and must be able to accept paypal gift please

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Sparky said:


> As above please. Anything considered, but tool/dive preferred and must be able to accept paypal gift please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark


 Check out ebay decent auto divers for that sort of money! :blind:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I can offer you this for a ton. Eco/Solar










Or this for same...










Or this perhaps...


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the offers so far, but nothing grabbing me, so BUMP!

Mark


----------

